# suche S&M Warpig oder S&M Sabbath rahmen



## Duffman (2. November 2009)

hallo zusammen 
ich suche wie der titel schon sagt einen bmx rahmen entwerder S&M Warpig oder S&M Sabbath 
da meine suche schon ne ganze weile geht und bis jetzt erfolglos blieb wollte ich es hier mal probieren 
wer einen hat einfach pm an mich preißlich werden wir uns schon einig


----------



## holmar (2. November 2009)

hast du schon mal den verkaufsthread durchforstet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duffman (2. November 2009)

ja aber nur die lezten 10 seiten die rahmen sind auch soweit ich weiß bj98 was die suche nicht wirklich einfacher macht


----------



## Stirni (2. November 2009)

ui ja das stand schonmal im bmx-forum oder sonstwo....falls du nen etwas neuen s&m rahmen haben willst,pm  ansonsten kann ich leider auch nicht helfen...vll. mal ne email ans bmx-museum schreiben?


----------



## holmar (2. November 2009)

genau, änder einfach das mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum. das merkt eh keiner


----------



## RISE (3. November 2009)

Wird schwer. Ich denke da kannst du den kompletten Verkaufsthread durchforsten und wirst nichts finden. Wir sind ja hier eher wenige Leute im Forum. 
Evtl. wirst du im BMX-Forum oder BMXBoard fündig. In letzterem gibts einige Leute, die sich auch mit älteren Rädern beschäftigen, evtl. haben die Connections. 

Bei Bikeguide gibts einige, die solche Rahmen noch zu stehen haben, nur ob sich ein US-Import lohnt und die den überhaupt hergeben, ist auch fraglich. Würde da gerne für dich nachfragen, aber bin noch bis Mitte November gesperr, weil Amerikaner keinen Spaß verstehen.


----------



## Stirni (3. November 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> aber bin noch bis Mitte November gesperr, weil Amerikaner keinen Spaß verstehen.




story!


----------



## holmar (3. November 2009)

die will ich aber auch hören!


----------



## BaronAlex (3. November 2009)

Raus mit der Sprache - wer ärgert nicht gern Amis?!


----------



## RISE (3. November 2009)

Kurzum:

Der Thread heißt Questionable Content. Naja, ich dachte, ich partizipiere einfach mal daran und poste ein Gif (das Avatar von irgendwem ausm BMXBoard, der "unten in deiner Mutter" wohnt) eine öffentlich urinierenden Frau, die dabei von einem Rentner zwischen die Beine getreten wird. Während es zwei Briten so amüsant fanden und mich noch mit Karmapunkten überschütteten, hatte irgendwer wohl den Jugendschutz im Hinterkopf. Wobei man nun eigentlich nichts wirklich auf dem Bild erkennt (außer dem Tritt, der einfach amüsant ist). Naja, questionable genug war das wohl, eine Sperre von 4 oder noch mehr Wochen finde ich aber auch fragwürdig. Was NICHT heißt, dass euch das hier nicht auch passieren kann.


----------



## RISE (3. November 2009)

Kurzum:

Der Thread heißt Questionable Content. Naja, ich dachte, ich partizipiere einfach mal daran und poste ein Gif (das Avatar von irgendwem ausm BMXBoard, der "unten in deiner Mutter" wohnt) eine öffentlich urinierenden Frau, die dabei von einem Rentner zwischen die Beine getreten wird. Während es zwei Briten so amüsant fanden und mich noch mit Karmapunkten überschütteten, hatte irgendwer wohl den Jugendschutz im Hinterkopf. Wobei man nun eigentlich nichts wirklich auf dem Bild erkennt (außer dem Tritt, der einfach amüsant ist). Naja, questionable genug war das wohl, eine Sperre von 4 oder noch mehr Wochen finde ich aber auch fragwürdig. Was NICHT heißt, dass euch das hier nicht auch passieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (3. November 2009)

ahaha die gif hab ich sogar  sehr gut.


----------



## BaronAlex (3. November 2009)

Posten!!!


----------



## holmar (3. November 2009)

am einfachsten lassen sich mein vielfälltigen empfindungen wohl in einem profanen: LOL! zusammen fassen. geile geschichte


----------



## Stirni (3. November 2009)




----------



## RISE (3. November 2009)

Hahaha, man kann aber auch nicht weggucken.


----------



## BaronAlex (3. November 2009)

WTF?! Wie geil  Aber da schießen mir doch tausende Fragen in den Kopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (3. November 2009)

warum sie zum beispiel keine urinella benutzt?


----------



## Hertener (3. November 2009)

"oben ohne" geht in den prüden Staaten ja mal gar nicht - wie man immer so liest ... 
Da kannst Du ja froh sein, dass die Dich nur gesperrt und nicht gleich gebannt haben. 

*EDIT:*
@holmar:
So 'ne Urinella dürfte für Abwechslung auf der Herrentoilette sorgen: klick


----------



## BaronAlex (3. November 2009)

Ja oder warum sich der alte Perversling nicht einfach dazustezt und daneben kackt


----------



## RISE (3. November 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Da kannst Du ja froh sein, dass die Dich nur gesperrt und nicht gleich gebannt haben.



"You have been banned for the following reason:
Gif of girl pissing

Date the ban will be lifted: 11-14-2009, 09:00 AM"


----------



## BaronAlex (3. November 2009)

Probier's doch das nächste mal mit 'nem Jenna Jameson Gif!?


----------



## Stirni (3. November 2009)

ahahah da hab ich was viel tolleres aber ich wills nur mit mod-genehmigung posten


----------



## BaronAlex (3. November 2009)

Also meine haste! 
Wann werden holmar & ich Mods des Unfugs?


----------



## holmar (3. November 2009)

mit omnipotenz? also aufs forum bezogen?


----------



## BaronAlex (3. November 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> mit omnipotenz? also aufs forum bezogen?


Aber sicherlich! Wir wären sooooo gut


----------



## holmar (3. November 2009)

ich weiß auch wirklich nicht warum noch keiner unser potential entdeckt hat. vermutlich sind wir zu zurückhaltend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (3. November 2009)

Ja das könnte sein... Sollen wir uns mal selbst bei den Mods vorschlagen?


----------



## RISE (3. November 2009)

Ich hab meinerseits kein Problem mit diesen Gifs, aber da ich nicht weiß, wie das die Administratoren sehen, lassen wirs lieber. Vorerst...


----------



## Kiezlude (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe einen S&M Sabbath Rahmen zu verkaufen ...


----------



## Stirni (10. Januar 2012)

bild? preis?


----------



## Kiezlude (16. Januar 2012)

Der Rahmen hat noch ein paar Teile drumrum. Hab's jetzt mal in den Bikemarkt gestellt ...


----------



## Kiezlude (16. Januar 2012)

Prima! Link vergessen ...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/462501/cat/5


----------

